# Cable Combs



## dvsDave (Jun 2, 2013)

So, I might have the chance to rewire our server room from scratch and I was really looking to do it perfectly. Does anyone have a favorite cable comb that works really well?


----------



## epimetheus (Jun 3, 2013)

I hear Neatpatch talked about quite a bit but have never used them myself.


----------

